# 2014 Cobia World Championships



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

The 2014 Cobia World Championships is right around the corner! This year we will have weigh stations located at Harbor Docks in Destin, Half Hitch Tackle in Panama City, Outcast Bait & Tackle in Pensacola and Orange Beach Marina in Orange Beach, AL! See below for more info or visit our website at http://cobiaworldchampionships.com or our Facebook page at https://www.facebook.com/CobiaWorldChampionships. Feel free to ask me any questions if you have any or are interested in fishing our tournament!

*Schedule of Events*
Friday, March 21, 2014 - Sunday, May 4, 2014
2014 Cobia World Championships

*- Friday, March 21 -*
Captains’ Meeting, 6:00 pm at Harbor Docks
Dinner and Cocktails for all registered Captains and Crew, Hosted by Back Forty Beer Co.
*- Saturday, March 22 -*
Tournament begins
Weigh-in 4:00 pm - 8:00 pm every day at Harbor Docks
*- Sunday, May 4 -*
2014 Cobia World Championship ends
Weigh-in closes at 6:00 pm at Harbor Docks
Awards Ceremony following closing of scales


*Entry Fees*
Cobia World Championships
Overall World Championships • Junior World Championships • Ladies World Championships
$350

28’ and Under World Championships
Junior World Championships • Ladies World Championships
$150

Bote S.U.P. World Championships
April 11, 2014 - May 4, 2014
$25



*Optional Cash Awards**
Largest Fish**
$50 • $100 • $250 • $500 • $1,000
Fat Four (aggregate)**
$50 • $100 • $250 • $500 • $1,000
28’ and Under Largest Fish**
$50 • $100 • $250

* 10% of ALL cash awards will be taken out for Take-A-Kid Fishing Day
** Cash awards split 50/30/20 if 10 boats or more, 70/30 if under 10 boats


----------

